
Ask HN: Best way for a non-US student to work on the US? - tsaprailis
Hello all,<p>I&#x27;m a Electrical &amp; Computer Engineer graduate, with two full years of employment as a Software Engineer in a multinational company. I&#x27;ll be starting an MSc in Data Science (part-time while also keeping my job) on a european university next month and I want to already start checking what the best ways are to have either a summer internship or a short term contract position in a US company.<p>In more detail I want to know if anyone has done anything similar before, and if so how did you go about doing it? Specifically details regarding how to find such jobs&#x2F;positions, what is required visa-wise etc.<p>Thanks!
======
pravula
Some US work visas are country specific. What passport do you hold?

~~~
SmallDeadGuy
This question somewhat relates to me. I'm looking into potentially working in
the US once I graduate in the UK, what are the options for that? Would I apply
for jobs and discuss/organize visas and things with employers or would I apply
for some form of visa first and hope to get a job (I presume in a limited
time-frame) while I'm in the US?

~~~
eshvk
You need an H1B. You would need a job and sponsorship from an employer. So,
yes apply for a job and discuss/organize visas.

~~~
SmallDeadGuy
Ah that's what I suspected after brief research, thanks for your help!

